# Pirates and Sea Witches ... Halloween Dinner Party 2019



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have decided that I will do a Dinner Party for Halloween 2019 ... Pirates and Sea Witches ... and this will be held on a Pirate Ship where Pirates and Sea Witches will attend a sit down dinner. 

I have had a bit of time on my hands and have been scouring Pinterest and HF to find some type of pirate ship that I could build that we would be able to have the dinner on the deck ... and this pirate ship would be in my house ... So ... I have found such pirate ship ... and I think this set up will work beautifully ... bar for drinks on one side and the other side for snacks savoury and sweet , people can enjoy during the evening whenever they feel peckish ... but the table will be in the middle of the deck and allow for 8 to 10 people to dine comfortably ... this particular picture has the set up I want but it is for a Childs party ... I would like the ship to have a distressed wood look ... brass portals ... ripped up flags .... and gang plank ... maybe a few cannons ...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks simple enough to do but def has a wow factor!


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

That would be crazy impressive! Where would you store it? I run into that problem a lot. I see things I know I could make, but then I'm like where does it go after Halloween? Don't get me wrong it would be AWESOME!


----------



## pluto (Aug 24, 2012)

That sounds like a very fun theme! Pirate costume can be super easy for some and mermaid/sea witch aesthetic if your want to get crazy as guest. Foam for the wood maybe? Would provide for carved wood texture and lightweight as I image these in heavy materials will require some structural support work otherwise. Cheap flat sheets at Wal-Mart for tattered flag creations maybe. Can't wait to see photos of your interpretation of this!


----------



## StageFright32 (Mar 16, 2019)

This looks amazing!! Cant wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

you do such fabulous work Margret, I can not wait to see what you do with this idea!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

So ... the first picture is the very children's birthday party version ... I would like it to look a bit more like this picture I am posting ... I want the table in the centre of the deck ... will have benches ... maybe even barrels to sit on ... price and availability to consider ... I want the ropes coming down and I want to wrap the ship in backdrops ... as if looking out onto the ocean ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Here are a few of the backdrops I have found from Aliexpress ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

So ... I have got the basic gist of the party ... Dinner on a pirate ship with pirates and sea witches ... shenanigans will follow ... so I think I will start at the beginning and think about my "Save the Dates". I bought a bunch of little treasure chests and will put a gold coin in it with the date on one side and skull and cross bones on the other ... The actually invite will be One Eyed Willies Map from the goonies ...love the look of it ... but of course will make it into an invite in the centre ...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is going to be so much fun. I know you and your work with cardboard that looks like the real deal. Can't wait to follow this along! Would love to attend.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Following along too. Pirates are one of my to-do themes as well for my yearly yard haunts so this will be fun for me too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

margaret, I have been intending on buying the Pirate Elements projections from Hi-Rez Designs for sometime and visualizing your house pirate ship made me think about it. I haven't done pirates yet so have held off until I was ready. The creator is a member on here (hirez00) and I fell in love with his yard haunt where he first used it a number of years ago. The material was originally (and still is) available on DVD but these days unless you still have older equipment, digital is easier to go with. I don't know if you have considered projections for your pirate dinner but it would give a great live look to the scene if you can cleverly work it in as a view from the side of your ship (white shower curtains as rear projection screens or direct projection on to a wall of such). Digitial runs $40 but the expense could be worth the effect and I assume the room will be darkly lit anyway so perfect for a projection. Here's a link to the product:


Hi-Rez Designs :: VFX Digital Downloads :: Pirate Elements - HD - DD



Found the link to his 2011 yard haunt where he used the footage: https://www.halloweenforum.com/thre...oween-home-haunt-display.112568/#post-1212647


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This theme is really taking me back as I did most of my buying for it years ago and trying to remember some of the things I liked. I found Poison Props "Haunted Pirate Ship" had a lot of good sound tracks for my use (CD: https://poisonprops.com/product/cd-099-haunted-pirate-ship/ Digital: https://poisonprops.com/product/haunted-pirate-ship-dd/ ). Don't think I bought this but HalloweenFX Props "Ghostly Pirate Ship" has background sound in mp3 format 70 minutes ( https://www.halloweenfxprops.com/gh...und-effects-mp3-download/#product-description ).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you think it would be cool to have a talking parrot on your ship and can find a Squawkers McCaw off ebay at a good price, fellow member J-Man sells a board you can add to him that will let you have the bird talk, sing, whatever. I started on my talking parrot project a while back but got interrupted and since I wasn't doing a pirate theme yet still have to finish wiring him up. Found a barrel for him to sit on finally. But wanted to say the instructions are really clear and easy to follow and I'm not electronically minded at all. Found it pretty easy to get the fur feathers off of Squawkers following his directions and gain access to him to connect him to the board. https://www.halloweenforum.com/threads/new-all-in-one-board-for-hacking-squawkers-mccaw.167858/


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

13doctorwho said:


> That would be crazy impressive! Where would you store it? I run into that problem a lot. I see things I know I could make, but then I'm like where does it go after Halloween? Don't get me wrong it would be AWESOME!


if you plan the seams of the ship boards correctly, you could have them hinge together with the boards weaving together over the hinged seam so no one would really be able to tell.
build the skeleton first, get it hinged correctly, then add your boards (material of your choosing, obvs), and remember to stagger the seams, so that the section with the hinge won't look out of place. alternately, you can hide the seam under a piece of trim that either velcros on, or is only attached on 1 side.

we did something similar for a high school play one year, because we needed to be able to tear it off the stage quickly for a fast scene change. we made it so we could fold the balcony we made like an accordion, and hid the seams/hinges with trim that was only attached to 1 side of each fold. worked really well once we put it on locking casters. ^.^-b


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

margaret said:


> I have decided that I will do a Dinner Party for Halloween 2019 ... Pirates and Sea Witches ... and this will be held on a Pirate Ship where Pirates and Sea Witches will attend a sit down dinner.
> 
> I have had a bit of time on my hands and have been scouring Pinterest and HF to find some type of pirate ship that I could build that we would be able to have the dinner on the deck ... and this pirate ship would be in my house ... So ... I have found such pirate ship ... and I think this set up will work beautifully ... bar for drinks on one side and the other side for snacks savoury and sweet , people can enjoy during the evening whenever they feel peckish ... but the table will be in the middle of the deck and allow for 8 to 10 people to dine comfortably ... this particular picture has the set up I want but it is for a Childs party ... I would like the ship to have a distressed wood look ... brass portals ... ripped up flags .... and gang plank ... maybe a few cannons ...


As usual, another fantastic idea!! Can't wait to see this progress.


----------



## damnitjanet (Jul 10, 2018)

This is fantastic- great idea! As party favors you could have a bin/inflatable rectangular cooler on a side table filled with sand where patrons have to dig inside for the hidden "buried treasure" party favor.


----------

